# T3 Cycle while on Synthroid



## chemical (May 22, 2012)

I have ordered T3 and Clen recently.  I plan to do both but my concern is more of the T3.  I know a pretty good cycle of the T3.  And yes it is really a cycle even though it isn't AS.  The issue is that I have been on Synthroid or T4, if you prefer for about a year.  I know to completely quit taking the T4 right when I start the T3.  The real question is during the taper down.  Does it need to be as slow as they usually are.  Could I just taper the T3 down to the 25mcg mark instead of 12.5mcg and then start the T4 again.  By the way the dose of T4 is 100mcg.  I say to take the T3 down to 25 mcg because that is how much the body theoretically produces a day, and since i am stabilized at 100mcg of T4 that seems logical.

I was thinking like this:   25mcg day one  50 day 2-day 14    75mcg day 15 if tolerated   taper down at least the same amount of time that I came up.


----------



## Digitalash (May 22, 2012)

It isn't usually reccomended to take t3 without AAS you know that right? Whats your goal for this cycle?


----------



## XYZ (May 23, 2012)

100mcgs T4 is about equal to 25mcgs of T3.  I think once you taper down to 25mcgs T3 for 5-7 days I would just switch over to the T4.


----------



## Rednack (May 23, 2012)

is 100mcg of t3 ed good for you on a test prop and tren ace cycle?


----------



## XYZ (May 24, 2012)

Rednack said:


> is 100mcg of t3 ed good for you on a test prop and tren ace cycle?




I think anything more than 75mcgs is too much.  With tren being so strong though, I doubt you would lose much (if any) LBM.  

Just keep in mind that your calories have to be right for the extra boost from the T3.  

If you've never used it be prpared to have an increase in appetite and a warm feeling (heat) as well.


----------



## dgp (May 24, 2012)

T3 and T4 is the same thing. The only def is one extra molecule of iodine in the T4 at the end of the day there both thyroxin.  To be on this drug for the period of time you have stated is asking for trouble.  When you come off,  I wouldn’t be surprised if you have a hypothyroidism problem.


----------



## chemical (May 26, 2012)

I already have hypothyroidism.  That is the question: do I need as long of a come down once i get to 25mcg of t3 could I just switch back to my 100mcg t4.  I am taking this with clen and do not like to take to many new things at once so no aas this time.  But I will take tribulus, as little as that may help.  Next time I will try to add in prop and maybe some anavar if I can afford it and some aromasin on hand to help with natural T as I come off as well as clomid.  I may even try the hcg.  Not sure, more research is needed before I try that.  I do not like nolvadex though, It had a bad effect on me.  It started to make me gain fat, very prone to its agonist properties instead of the favored antagonist properties.  So, in conclusion how about prop, anavar/winstrol, aromasin, and clomid post.  May run the aromasin the entire time as I care more about lean gains that bulk gains.


----------



## chemical (May 26, 2012)

T3 is not the same thing as T4.  I am sure you know what extreme changes are made in a chemical simply by changing one little bond or atom in a lewis structure.  That's what happened to dianabol, it is a modified form of testosterone to aid in oral bioavailability.  That's like saying the lewis structure of estrogen is very similar to testosterone, so i can just take estrogen.  I hate to oversimplify this, but T3 has a much greater effect of fat metabolism than T4, hence the increased price for it at research chemical sites.  Not the same thing.


----------



## chemical (May 26, 2012)

By the why, I forgot to mention I have acquired GHRP-2 recently.  Makes me very hungry for about 15 or until I eat. whichever comes first, usually the eating.  So add that in with clen and t3.  I know its not aas, but may help me to retain a little muscle to overcome the catabolic nature of T3.


----------

